# Burson Cable+ Active Voltage Raising / Impedance Matching Cable



## Voxata

I've been a big fan of Burson for a while now with their V5, Air, and the Conductor V2+ I'll never be able afford to try (married life...I'm a sucker).. This is now on their product listings though - https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/cable-plus-a2r/ - From the video linked on the site - https://youtu.be/5S5dknbL1q8 - They've got an inline cable'd V5i setup that also enhances low voltage signals. The second part I had no clue about but I do agree as just about any phone/tablet/laptop I've used as a source has sounded pretty bad and it makes sense.
      This would be ideal for home theater use however I'm very curious about car audio as I'd really like to see the difference there as I use my phone as a source. At home I have an Asus Essence STX that was very 'digital' and upgrading to V5's gave it an analog feel. The wife uses the input of the V5'd STX (because she hates using the PC) w/a 3.5mm cable and the difference between that and a direct connection into the home stereo is staggering. If this cable could do the same thing and voltage match the signal with as easy to install as it is this could be quite the quick-fix (or ya know...gateway drug) for someone who wants a simple audio upgrade. I'll be getting one, and will post some thoughts up for anyone interested.


----------



## Audio Addict

Interesting concept as there are other cable makers with network boxes in their design. Burson though is very open on what it is doing and the use of the V5i in the short version of the v5 bright case. I have their Lycan. I am curious that they feel the DAC in the phone or tablet is better than you really think and theit cable is a low cost alternative to use the micro USB out into a stand alone DAC. 

I am not sure about home theate as it is only audio. I guess you connect the audio to an input on your system and then stream to your TV via Apple TV, Chromecast or maybe Roku.


----------



## Voxata

Well I think they are marketing it as an easy drop in upgrade really. Plenty of people use 3.5mm to RCA cables in their homes or cars for audio streaming. The target audience is someone using one of those types of devices looking for an easy boost to audio quality. I'm really curious about both the v5i and the impedance matching and if it really can squeeze some life out of my phones dac, because as it stands right now connected to my HT directly it sounds like crap.


----------



## peter123

Very interesting stuff indeed.


----------



## Voxata

I'll be able to give some impressions soon, I'm very excited to try a completely new type of product on the market!


----------



## peter123

voxata said:


> I'll be able to give some impressions soon, I'm very excited to try a completely new type of product on the market!




Nice, me too. Tbh I'm struggling to fully understand the concept. I've watch the video and read what's there to read and although I understand it on a technical level it's such a new way to approach things that I can't fully understand what it does with the actual sound. 

Makes me even more curious to try it out though......


----------



## LS302

I just back one on IGG. This is no brainer upgrade at US$99 with no shipping. Hope it works well with my mojo and tube amp.


----------



## Voxata

Only $99? Too cheap not to try.


----------



## Middy

I want to see how this boosts both my Phone and my Dap. Nice to be able to help Burson out for a change.A cable that isn't just marketing blurb but a real piece of technical engineering..


----------



## Audio Addict

I also jumped on this. Interesting concept not to try.


----------



## newdoughboy

Nursing haven't let me down yet. I'm gonna buy one to try. If it can make any low voltage source greater dynamics, then it would totally be worth it.


----------



## Voxata

I received the Cable+ today, I sure do love the feel of it. Soft and high quality with that coating.. I went right to the big leagues with testing it out. I used the Schiit Jotinheim as my reference amp coupled to my HE-400i's as this setup is insanely revealing and I wanted to hear exactly what the Cable+ is capable of. Source was my Nexus 5X, which by itself was just nasty out of the amp.. After adding in the Cable+ it was far more tolerable and smooth... this is not the intended application of course, but it paints a big picture. Worth noting it didn't morph the phone into a highend DAC of course but let me tell you, it was still a nice change in sound. I'll go into more specifics in my review, however, in response to newdoughboy's curiosity I can say that dynamic range has increased a bit. Also tizzy treble was tamed and enjoyable... gah that treble plugging the 5X straight into my amp was rough. More to come.


----------



## Audio Addict

We're you using the Nexus 5 before as your source instead of a DAC / Laptop setup?


----------



## Angular Mo

Would I connect this cable to the line-out if my MoJo (a battery-powered DAC/AMP) and a USB-powered DAC/AMP like the Dragonfly Red?

I don't understand why someone with a DAC would use this cable-device. Is it "just" a power converter?


----------



## Audio Addict

angular mo said:


> Would I connect this cable to the line-out if my MoJo (a battery-powered DAC/AMP) and a USB-powered DAC/AMP like the Dragonfly Red?
> 
> I don't understand why someone with a DAC would use this cable-device. Is it "just" a power converter?


 
  
 The purpose of the cable was not to go into a DAC as it is 3.5 single ended out of your phone or table to RCA.  It was meant to use your phone or tablet as source or table into your system or into a dedicated headphone amplifier like the Lycan.  
  
 One of the ways I was thinking of using it is in a secondary system my wife uses a 30+ year old Sony 6 disc changer into an integrated Onkyo receiver.  If I used this to connect to the receiver, my wife could stream whatever music she wants to listen to from a table or phone.


----------



## Angular Mo

@Audio Addict,
Thank you for the reply. 

Now I understand better. I, myself, would prefer to use a DAC between the phone and amp, but can see how this would be an entry-level and simple solution to those who don't want to bother.


----------



## Audio Addict

angular mo said:


> @Audio Addict,
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Now I understand better. I, myself, would prefer to use a DAC between the phone and amp, but can see how this would be an entry-level and simple solution to those who don't want to bother.


 
  
 You're welcome.  At $99 its purpose is to use phones or tablets as the source with Tidal, Spotify, Google Play or any of the streaming services.


----------



## penmarker

I think the idea is to replicate high quality analog output stages between the DAC and amplifier. Some line outputs have little care given into the circuit after the DAC stage, where usually output stages utilize coupling caps and op amps to further refine the analog signal. I don't think mobile devices, computer motherboards and laptops focus on that side since they have more things to focus on (graphics, cooling, power management, radio comms, etc).


----------



## abartels

To me it seems it's "simply" an output  bufferstage which indeed can make a very big difference!
 I myself testes and reviewed SS V5i and was very pleased (astonished) about it's performance, it's a VERY good opamp.
  
 Since it is using an active component, the SS V5i, I'm very sure it needs a power supply of 5V or more.....
  
@Voxata
  
 Please explain, is the small micro USB connector on the Cable+ used to power the device???
 If yes, I find it a little strange Burson doesn't mention this in their website and promotion video's.... 
  
 Further, don't forget to "burn-in" the device, the SS V5i I reviewed needed about 150 hours of playtime before it sounded at it's best,
 so, you have some surprises in the offing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Please keep us posted about it's evolving SQ
  
 Regards,
 Alex


----------



## Voxata

This cable isn't meant to be connected to a nice DAC. It is meant to make phone/tablet etc sources decent - and in my testing enjoyable when connected to a home theater system etc. You can connect it from TV audio out to your receiver and forget about it and just enjoy the SQ gains. You can also use this for your car and many other applications where you would be forced into using portable s. For a home gathering/wife cord this cable is amazing! I'm able to bypass my home theater PC completely and just use the cable and not have music sound like it is coming through a soda can. This is a really easy drop in solution.
  
@abartels The connection on the Cable+ is indeed power provided via Micro USB. It is a class A design that matches impedance between the source device and amplifier. I've noticed less distortion and increased clarity combined with the benefits an inline V5i provides. I believe it is 5v, the USB standard so it is able to be powered by a car charger connection, phone adapter or even a battery bank. I believe Burson has an option to include a power adapter as well. 
  
 The first test I did with my headphone amp the Cable+ was stone cold and new, I still heard benefits even without burn in. I've noticed all Burson's opamps have gotten better over time and since testing with the Jot I've been burning it in w/my HTPC's onboard sound whenever the wife hasn't been using it. Which by the way, she loves this thing. She has never quite understood all the audio nerd fascination but the Cable+ is simple and she likes the increase in SQ so, that is a step in the right direction for sure.


----------



## penmarker

Does it have an internal battery or does it needs to be plugged in all the time?


----------



## Audio Addict

penmarker said:


> Does it have an internal battery or does it needs to be plugged in all the time?




From the materials, I have not seen any place for a battery. I do not believe the cable is meant to be portable. The RCA connects to you amp / integrated / receiver which are in the back usually. You would then need the micro USB power source into the Cable+.


----------



## groovyd

I don't get their logic, low voltage devices driving high voltage devices therefore bad sound... iphone at 5v vs components at 110v and so it raises the iphone out to line level which happens to be about 3.4v peak to peak which is still under the 5v of the iphone which actually puts out line level because that is an electrical standard.  what am i missing?


----------



## canthearyou

groovyd said:


> I don't get their logic, low voltage devices driving high voltage devices therefore bad sound... iphone at 5v vs components at 110v and so it raises the iphone out to line level which happens to be about 3.4v peak to peak which is still under the 5v of the iphone which actually puts out line level because that is an electrical standard.  what am i missing?




There is no way the iPhone is putting out 5v through its headphone jack. This device takes the low voltage output from a headphone jack and boosts it to 5v. This allows you to use your phone as a source/Dac with great sound.


----------



## abartels

Most phones do NOT have a dedicated output amplifier, opamp, for audio. Maybe some audiophile HTC versions do, but 99% don't have this.
  
 This cable just is a very small buffer stage with a very good sounding opamp (V5i) which is used as buffer.
  
 All the chit chat about voltages is just a commercial thing, forget this, it's a bufferstage which uses a very good sounding opamp and solves
 impedance mismatch between source and amplifier. A bufferstage simply prohibits the connected amplifier draining too much power from the source,
 which in turn, if drained, will sound awfully.
  
 In my opinion this could be a very good device which can make your phone/tablet/laptop sound great.


----------



## groovyd

canthearyou said:


> There is no way the iPhone is putting out 5v through its headphone jack. This device takes the low voltage output from a headphone jack and boosts it to 5v. This allows you to use your phone as a source/Dac with great sound.


 

 Line level is not 5v.  Professional audio line level isn't even 3v really.  This is not a hard voltage swing for a cellphone. Providing line level output voltages is spec'd into all audio amplifier chipsets out there.  More voltage doesn't mean better and anything amplifying the line level out of the phone is also amplifying the noise, this would be equivalent to double amping it.


----------



## groovyd

abartels said:


> Most phones do NOT have a dedicated output amplifier, opamp, for audio. Maybe some audiophile HTC versions do, but 99% don't have this.
> 
> This cable just is a very small buffer stage with a very good sounding opamp (V5i) which is used as buffer.
> 
> ...


 

 Absolutely all cellphones have a dedicated audio output amplifier, not sure where you are getting this information.


----------



## markbrauer

groovyd said:


> Absolutely all cellphones have a dedicated audio output amplifier, not sure where you are getting this information.


 
 I'm pretty sure *abartels* means that most phones (and laptops) have a headphone output and not an "audio" output, as in line level audio which is designed to be connected to the line level inputs of a receiver or dedicated headphone amp. The impedance requirements for the two types of output are different and account for the generally sub-par sound quality resulting from a phone using a 3.5mm to RCA connector to a line level device. It is puzzling to me that the Burson promo material chooses to focus on the voltage differences without mentioning the impedance differences.


----------



## abartels

markbrauer said:


> groovyd said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely all cellphones have a dedicated audio output amplifier, not sure where you are getting this information.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Mark, you just hit the nail on the head


----------



## Voxata

It is just a cable!

      Well sure.. yep. but.. is it just a cable? I see many arguments over cables and how they do and don't matter, I've tested several myself over the years in various setups. All with minimal differences to my ears. This changes today for me with the Burson Cable+. Burson is offering us an inline V5i impedance matching cable. What does this mean? Well, it took some time to wrap my head around the wording.. Simply put, your average person's source is their cellphone right? Perhaps a tablet, laptop etc. Many people use the 3.5mm jack to connect to their home theater setups or amplifiers and especially car stereos. These sources use low voltage, which is a big culprit in the often terrible sound produced by this connection. This cable raises that voltage to proper line out levels where it should be in order to mitigate the loss of quality from point A to B.

     I didn't take it easy on testing this cable either. It was put through the gamut. Should I have used the Cable+ for its intended purpose right off the bat? Probably.. but this is Head-Fi, I want to be sure this makes a real difference, a night and day difference is what we look for here. 

     The amplifier I used for analytical listening was the Jotunheim. Sources included Ifi's Micro iDSD and the Motorola Nexus 5X (worth noting I did test Cable+ with the Modi Multibit and things smoothed out a bit too much for my tastes). Hifiman's 400i was up to the task of sound dissection using a balanced cable. Putting the Mimby and Micro iDSD into the mix was purely for the 'why not?' factor of course. My results however were incredibly interesting. 





      I'll start with the unexpected, the Micro iDSD-Cable+-Jotunheim. I enjoy the pairing of this DAC with the Jotunheim as it is so incredibly analytical, however the sound is also dry like sandpaper. Adding the Cable+ was like throwing a shot of whiskey into the tank. Radiohead's Airbag was smoothed and the sound became more weighted without a loss of detail. The treble also no longer made me want to scratch my earlobes out. It was a noticeable change for sure, I was going to take notes but just ended up setting my pen down and enjoying. I only tested the Cable+ in this way to ensure it wasn't going to gloss over sources in an attempt to mask by smearing, which I can say to my ears it definitely does not do. I actually preferred the Cable+ in this chain.

      Alright, enough messing around.. time for the real test, over the course of a few days I've fed the Nexus 5X into the Jotunheim during my evenings. I set up a different playlist each day and played it twice, once with the Cable+ and once without. I did also do some A-B's (as best as one can anyways) with the Cable+ as well. The Nexus 5X definitely does an admirable job for a cheaper smartphone, but when hooked into something as source revealing as the Jotunheim it sounds tin like. The music is there, however it lacked weight and definitely did not have any analog feel to it.
      Adding the Cable+ I was able to note some positive changes. Dynamic range opened up a bit, perhaps better said as a widening of tones. There was also an added heft that I've gotten used to and really like about the V5 opamp. The V5i gives music a bit of an analog-like feel and helps remove digital harshness too. It also makes me want to crank up the volume. I had no problem listening to the Cable+ on the Jotunheim fed by the Nexus 5X. Was it the best source? No.. but the Cable+ allowed its full potential and then some and made it quite listenable. 




       - I don't know what company Burson contracts for their connectors, but major kudos in the looks department

     I've determined the sonic benefits with a microscope and it is time to put the Cable+ to some use. My home theater setup consists of a Carver m200t and Event 20/20 passive monitors. This is a wonderful pairing with great bass, dynamic range and detail. The Cable+ did its job very well here. In the past my wife has been using my PC's input section with her phone to listen to music, as she doesn't really like messing with the HTPC. This allowed the V5 Opamps in my soundcard to greatly increase the sound quality which she definitely enjoyed. With the Cable+ I am able to cut the PC out of the mix. There were differences between the two in A-B testing, however nothing I'd consider a negative in either direction. Using the Nexus 5X directly into my speaker system produced compression and also that tin sound once again with the Cable+ removed. I also tested a tablet for kicks, a very cheap Asus 10". This is where I saw the biggest gains putting sound on par with the Nexus 5X using the Cable+ as well. This is a must buy for using laptop/phone sources into home theater systems and is so flexible, you could even put the Cable+ in between your TV and AV receiver. I really enjoyed my testing with the Cable+ in my car as well, though do note that you'll be needing to use a micro USB car charger to power the Cable+. 




    Burson is taking a swing at entry level audiophiles here, and they have made a solid hit with the Cable+. It's hassle free, just replace your old cable and feed it power via the micro USB and enjoy the benefits. It is so simple to recommend this to friends. When I get into conversations explaining DACs and Amps I get clueless looks. I can just offer this up and give them a good taste of how sound can change. Like a dealer looking to get someone hooked, the Cable+ turns music something new and addicting.


----------



## Middy

Superb write up thanks for the extra details and thoughts


----------



## Middy

I can tell you one thing that worked for me when I first tried using RCA from 3.5mm....
Get some Caig deoxit wipes..as they are the simplest to use and give the outer connections of you RCAs a good clean and...And the pins and 3.5mm of you new shiney Burson... New isn't clean... clean is clean...simple.
I was shocked with my OPPO ha1 and a standard RCA to 3.5mm.


----------



## tommo21

Is the cable directional? Does it work only one way?


----------



## newdoughboy

Excellent observation. I just received a preproduction unit and I just love the thing.

As someone with premium DACs, this isnt going to make your $200-500 DACs seem like a poor investment.

What it does do is literally removing the audio bottleneck that is there when using your phone, tablet or laptop as a source. From my initial impressions, there is a HUGE bottleneck.

I got a fancy alienware laptop for gaming, but the audio is crap, especially out of the integrated speakers. Luckily, I have a wonderful pair of powered speakers from Paradigm. A2. To be frank, they still sound like crap, but $500 speakers did balance the sound to a level that Netflix is watchable. For music, everything sounded too anaemic. Simply by incorporating the Cable+ it opens up the sounds with more power and energy. Much better soundstage and presentation. Simply put, it makes music enjoyable to listen to for me out of integrated audio. I will not choose it out of pure performance, but out of value and ease of use.

Like others have said, this is a simple solution for budding audiophiles. Instead of taking a gamble on DACs you cannot listen to in person, or out of your budget; see how good your existing setup can sound. The difference is night and day no questions asked. Turning up the volume won't substitute what the Cable+ can do.

It is definitely false to see this device as a simple cable. It does a lot more than switching between cables of different materials. Those $50-500 cable won't do what this cable can do.

There are also applications where this cable is not suitable. I'm sure ppl in this community will reveal the best combinations

I will surely share this product with my family and friends


----------



## Middy

Thanks for the comments...really looking forward to trying this with my DAP. ..


----------



## johnston21

Pleased to see the different end configs you can get, 3.5mm to RCA, 3.5mm to 3.5mm, RCA to RCA. 
  
 I pre-ordered the 3.5mm to 3.5mm version. Plan to use it with my TV output (for music videos), Chromecast Audio, and even my DAP.


----------



## Audio Addict

johnston21 said:


> Pleased to see the different end configs you can get, 3.5mm to RCA, 3.5mm to 3.5mm, RCA to RCA.
> 
> I pre-ordered the 3.5mm to 3.5mm version. Plan to use it with my TV output (for music videos), Chromecast Audio, and even my DAP.


 
  
 I just saw the expanded offerings last night.  The original was only 3.5 to RCA but now you can get whatever configuration you need.  Nice expansion option.


----------



## newdoughboy

Build quality feels very good. Thick cable with plenty of flexibility. Connectors are shiny metal with good strain relief. Usb cable provided are flat and of good quality. Same as the ones provided with Conductor Air. Small blue LED, not too bright.
  
 Test setup
  
 A) FLAC - Foobar2000 - Alienware Laptop onboard audio - Burson Cable+ Vs. normal AUX cable. - Paradigm Shift A2

  
 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  
 A - Same volume level 40%
 Adele - Hello
 Bass is very light, Adele’s voice is quite veiled, but still piercingly emotional. Percussion lacked detail. Sound is very one dimensional.
  
 Much wider soundstage. Clear and upfront vocals. Great vocal fade. Bass is deeper but still light.
  
 Katy Perry - Dark Horse
 Bass is very light, Vocals lack energy and is veiled. Very one dimensional sound. Volume at 60% has slightly better bass.
  
 Huge entrance, with deep and tight bass. Clear vocals. Much better energy and soundstage. 
  
 Racoon DAC
 Better on every count.
  
 In layman terms. Let’s say the playback device’s audio quality without Cable+ is about 4/10, With the Cable+, it goes to a 10/10 reaching its full potential. This is infinitely better quality, where you figuratively see the fog lift. Upgrading to a DAC and Amps in the $200-500 will take the quality to a 15/10 to 20/10. So yes you can make your system sound better by spending 2-5 times the money as Cable+, but this is a positive path that you can add to almost any setup to make it sound better.
  
 I will be looking forward to getting a 3.5mm - 3.5mm version for my Beats Studio. The headphone itself has an amp already, but I want to try it to see if the Cable+ can make it open up more.


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I received a review loaner of the RCA to RCA version of the Burson Cable+. Didn't have too much time but spent about an hour with it for some initial listening and this is my impression so far. 

First of all I'd like to admit that I didn't really know what to expect from this cable since the concept is brand new (at least to me). I've been asking Burson Audio a lot of (probably stupid) questions before I agreed to try one out. 

Since this is the RCA version it's not really useful with most portable gear do I digged out my old Asus BDS 700 blu-ray player from storage and hooked it up with some pretty nice analog Monster cables into one of the analog inputs on my Conductor V2+. I was listening with my Hifiman HE400i headphones which I find to be the most revealing among the ones I own. 

The BDS 700 features the CS4398 dac chips which is pretty well liked but even in the days when I was using this player in my main surround system I wasn't very impressed with its performance with CD playback. 

First half hour I was going through some of the tracks on my usual demo list and to cut to the chase this was not a very pleasant experience. The V2+ of course has more than enough power to drive the HE400i but I had to crank the volume up to 46 on it to get enough volume to rock. Even when doing so the sound was flat, metallic sounding and pretty unengaging. There were also a audible background noise that I've never heard before when pairing the HE400i with the V2+. 

After that I added some y-splits to the analog output of the Asus player and hooked up the same Monster cable to one of the analog inputs on the V2+ and the Cable+ to the other. This way I could use the remote to switch instantly between the two inputs. 



The first thing I noticed was that the volume was higher when using the Cable+ connection. I had to lower the volume to 39 on the V2+ to get the same listening level (I used a sound meter app to check that the volume was similar on both, although not perfect scientifically it should still be fairly accurate) and listend to the input fed by the V2+ for about half an hour using the same tracks as before. 

The second thing that was very easily detected was that the background was now completely black and quiet. Furthermore the sound was fuller, richer and with better dynamics. In all this was a sound quality I could enjoy. When going back to the input fed by the Monster cables after this it sounded even worse to my ears than before and there's no doubt in my mind that the Cable+ makes a significant difference to the sound in this kind of setting. 

I'll try the same procedure with my Pioneer BDP-51fd as source next. This player has an excellent analog output imo and I normally have it hooked up both digital and analog to the Conductor V2+ to be able to get some change in the sound. Naturally I'm super curious to see if the same kind of improvements will be found there.



Edit : unfortunately I don't seem to be able to upload pictures right now so I'll try to add a couple later today 

Edit: finally managed to add pictures and I can also confirm that the cable is one meter/three feet


----------



## Charliemotta

Hi Peter,
  
 How long are the cables?    ♫


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> How long are the cables?    ♫




Good question Charlie  

I'm pretty sure the one I've got is about 3 feet but I'll measure it tonight and confirm it here once I've done it.


----------



## Charliemotta

Sounds like 1 meter Peter,  ha ha.


----------



## Middy

Never mention his online Tinder name...


----------



## Charliemotta

I couldn't wait so I pre-ordered a rca to rca too,  so I could be like Peter!     ♫


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> I couldn't wait so I pre-ordered a rca to rca too,  so I could be like Peter!     ♫




Ha ha, can't understand how Burson could miss the one meter sales pitch lol


----------



## Charliemotta




----------



## newdoughboy

Here is my first test setup.


----------



## Voxata

Looking good, bet the Cable+ sounds awesome gaming.


----------



## Voxata

Excellent write up and great review practices.



peter123 said:


> Yesterday I received a review loaner of the RCA to RCA version of the Burson Cable+. Didn't have too much time but spent about an hour with it for some initial listening and this is my impression so far.
> 
> First of all I'd like to admit that I didn't really know what to expect from this cable since the concept is brand new (at least to me). I've been asking Burson Audio a lot of (probably stupid) questions before I agreed to try one out.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter123

Ok, second try. After writing for 20 minutes a while ago my ****ty Internet connection failed when I tried to upload pictures and everything disappeared 

Today I finally had time to do a new listening session with the Cable+. This time I used my Pioneer BDP-51FD blu-ray player as source. 

The BDP-51FD is a pretty good CD player imo and I use it connected to my Conductor V2+ with analog cables to get a different signature when I feel for it. It uses four discrete Wolfson wm8740 chips for digital to analog conversion and also has a built-in jitter reduction circuit. The presentation of the BDP-51FD is quite neutral, maybe even slightly on the cool side, and I'd describe its overall signature as "lean and clean". 

The BDP-51FD offer both a stereo analog output as well as analog 7.1 output and since the front L/R outputs the same signal as the analog outs so no need for any splitters here. I just hooked up one pair of Monster cables to one of the analog inputs on the V2+ and the Cable+ to the other. 



Listening was done with my HE400i and I listened to CD's from Sting, Paloma Faith and Robyn for just short of two hours. 



The first thing I noticed was that the volume was significantly louder when using the Cable+. After using a sound meter app to match the volume I ended up with 42 respectively 48 on the volume know when having my preferred listening volume with the two cables. 

The second thing I noticed was that the input with the Monster cable was noticeable flatter sounding while the one with the Cable+ connected had better dynamics. I also noticed that high hats, symbals and percussions sounded unnatural and a bit fatiguing without the Cable+ while it was sounding very natural with the Cable+ in the chain. The difference with the BDP-51FD is nowhere near as big as what I experienced with my Asus player as source but the sound is definitely more natural, dynamic and less fatiguing with the Cable+. I'd say that it takes the BDP-51FD from sounding good to sounding great. 

Just for fun I also ripped the Robyn album to my laptop (FLAC, highest quality) and compared the two analog inputs to the USB input on the V2+. 

First of all the volume on the analog input is actually identical to that on the analog input *without* the Cable+. 

I did not see any reason to spend time comparing the input without the Cable+ to the internal DAC on the V2+ but when comparing it to the input using the Cable+ I noticed the following: the dynamics is better and the bass is deeper and more natural sounding when using the DAC on the V2+. The Cable+ input has a leaner presentation with a noticeable subdued mid bass presentation (much like the Mojo, no further similarities between the two though) making it lacking some dynamics but sounding very clean and clear on the other hand.

 

Like I said initially I sometimes use the BDP-51FD as a CD player (not only transport) connected to the V2+ and the Cable+ does make this even more interesting since it makes the BDP-51FD sounding like a very high quality source and makes it much more enjoyable than it was before. I'll definitely be using this solution more from now on.


----------



## Voxata

Interesting it had such an impact even on great sources, such huge gains from lesser ones though was exciting.


----------



## Middy

I can't wait to get my hands on this...
Is Australia far from the UK?


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on this...
> Is Australia far from the UK?





Just a short swim


----------



## Audio Addict

I did not know if anyone noticed the new perks Burson Audio put out there with the campaign.
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cable-plus-the-next-generation-hi-fi-audio-cable-laptop-tablet#/
  
 $189 Soundblaster ZXR Upgrade Package
  
 $255 Asus STX  Upgrade Package


----------



## Middy

some good deals on there...thanks for the heads up...


----------



## groovyd

alright, i'll bite for a r2r setup.  will use it to go between my D100 and my Arial tube pre-amp that drives my paradigm millenia one units.  The reason i need the gain is because those sats need to match the speaker volume of some maggies connected through a MC252 amp and so could use a few db of gain. Lets see how it does.


----------



## Audio Addict

All this use of the v5i made me want to try it in my RSA Apache so I ordered a quad of the singles.  I have used the original V5 but needed the flexible leg extensions but due to the severe angle needed to close the preamp's top due to its narrowness, I ended up breaking a wire on the extension leg.  These look like they should fit.


----------



## peter123

Hooked up my cable TV set-top box to my Conductor V2+ with the Cable+ today. 

First I used a couple of RCA splitters to connect the set-top box to both the analog inputs on the V2+, one with a short Van Den July cable and one with the Cable+. 

Once again I experienced a significant rise on volume from the input with the Cable+. I had to put the volume on the input with the regular cable to volume 48 to get the same listening level as I reached with the volume 42 on the input with the Cable+ connected. 

Not surprisingly the RCA output on the set-top box is not very impressive and using the the input with the regular cable was not an pleasant experience with thin sound and vocals sounded as if they were recorded in a metal box, very hollow. When using the input with the Cable+ the sound was fuller and the overall presentation was quite natural and easily usable. 

I then disconnected the regular RCA cable and hooked the set-top box up with the V2+ with an optical cable as well using the internal DAC on the V2+. Listening to the internal DAC the volume was actually about the same as connected with the regular RCA cable and significantly lower than with the Cable+. Apart from that the sound from the internal DAC is quite a bit better sounding, it is more natural, has better dynamics and is less fatiguing bit despite this the difference between the Cable+ and the regular RCA cable is actually bigger to my ears than the difference between the Cable+ and the internal DAC on the V2+. 

I'll try to collect all my impressions so far and put up a more formal review of the Cable+ today or tomorrow the latest.


----------



## peter123

Here's my full review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-cable/reviews/17143


----------



## Faber65

I'm waiting for the delivery....


----------



## Audio Addict

faber65 said:


> I'm waiting for the delivery....




Still 24 days before the Indiegogo campaign closes.


----------



## Faber65

audio addict said:


> faber65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the delivery....
> ...




Patience, I need patience. 
In the meantime today I have received a set of V5i and after just two hours of burning in.... Man!
My small portable headphone amp became something completely different. 
A huge change. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784790/burson-supreme-sound-audio-v5-opa-d-v5-opa-s-review/120#post_12958184

Pictures there. 
Review will follow soon. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## noclevername

My set up:
Asus Essence STX
Schiit Asgard
Schiit Modi 2 Uber
Burson Cable+
HiFiMan HE400I
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250ohm
Sennheiser HD555
 
I had the opportunity to test Burson's Cable+ in my current set up. While I am using mid to high end HiFi audio equipment, it was a pleasure getting to use the Cable+ in this set up. I first tested the cable with my Essence STX connected to my Asgard. This little cable made quite the impression on me. Compared to running a plane RCA cable from my sound card to my amplifier, it definately shows the cables strengths. I tested this with not just music, but games as well. I will cover both separately. 
 
In music settings I tested using a wide set of genres. I chose the artists based off bands and people I have listened to for years.Some of the artists chosen were: Tech N9ne, Metallica, System of A Down, Andre Bocelli, Garth Brooks, Nighwish, Van Halen, and much more. I listened to songs with just and RCA cable first, then switched to the Cable+ to get an immediate comparison. When first testing the cable I wasn't to sure it would make to much of a difference, but was I wrong. From rap to classical, from opera to hard rock, and from country to techno I saw a clear defined difference just by swapping to the Cable+. The mids and highs came in much clearer, the lows became more defined and not just mixed together, and the sound stage itself increased. At time while sitting here I closed my eyes and could envision myself at a concert. 
 
In games the cable made great improvement upon directional sound. I play CSGO and COD Black Ops III. Both of these games rely heavily on directional sound to be able to get a precise location of and enemy coming up on you in game and also to tell where shots were coming from. While my HE400i's and my HD555's are very directional to begin with, I noticed a great difference between an RCA cable and the Cable+. With just an RCA cable the sound stage was a little bit congested and muddled together. Locations were generally accurate, but not as precise and I would like. When I switched over to the cable plus in my set up it became very precise and clear as to what direction an enemy was headed from. The sounds of jumping, running, falling, shots, grenades, guns dropping to the ground, and objects hitting other object became very precise and clear. Not only did the Cable+ help in defining directional sounds, it improved clarity and the overall sound in game.
 
While only having the cable to be able to test in just one set up I was thoroughly impressed with it. I would easily recommend this cable to the average user all the way up to HiFi users. The price on the cable is reasonable considering the positive gains you will get from switching from a generic RCA cable. I look forward to being able to test this in other applications as well. 


For further clarification on the use of the Cable+ check out this video to explain the importance and uses of the Cable+.


----------



## Voxata

A lot of people have asked how the cable would be correctly connected, so, alas - the infamous top-down picture!


----------



## groovyd

voxata said:


> A lot of people have asked how the cable would be correctly connected, so, alas - the infamous top-down picture!


 
  
 where is the power connection? it is active right?


----------



## Audio Addict

groovyd said:


> where is the power connection? it is active right?


 
  
 Yes, look at the 2nd picture in this post.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820915/burson-cable-active-voltage-raising-impedance-matching-cable/45#post_12937165


----------



## peter123

audio addict said:


> Yes, look at the 2nd picture in this post.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820915/burson-cable-active-voltage-raising-impedance-matching-cable/45#post_12937165




The power connection is in the nose of Sting


----------



## Middy

Yes that would sting but where is the connector...


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> Yes that would sting but where is the connector...


 
 The micro USB on the long side of the box on the Cable+......


----------



## Middy

.....


----------



## Voxata

Yep sorry that prior one didn't have the power connection present. Mostly it is to show the application.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Burson sent me the Cable+ RCA2RCA and I installed it on one of my home systems. I have to say I was rather sceptic. Setup:

 Violectric V850 DAC
 Violectric V281 Amp
 Hifiman HE-1000 V1 and V2
 ICs: Handmade Audio GD

 Subjectively that's a very good +€7000 Euro setup and yet the effect of the Cable+ was immediately audible. It keeps all the detail but displays it in a cleaner, more relaxed (dare I say analog) way, removing the top harshness (if you can call it that) which was still left in the original system. Some might not like the immediate effect as it's quite different (to me anyway) but after listening to an album and switching back to the original setup, my ears clearly preferred the cable+ setup.

 Call me positively surprised! More testing soon, I should also be getting the Aux2RCA cable, and that should have an even bigger impact.


----------



## tl13m

newdoughboy said:


> I will be looking forward to getting a 3.5mm - 3.5mm version for my Beats Studio. The headphone itself has an amp already, but I want to try it to see if the Cable+ can make it open up more.


 
  
 Have you tested it? any improvement?


----------



## noclevername

Test Setup:
  
 Asus Essence STX
 Buron V5 OPamp upgrade
 Burson Cable+
 Schiit Asgard
 HiFiMan HE 400i
 Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250ohm
 Sennheiser HD555
  
 I am comparing this setup to my current one.
  
 My current set up is:
  
 Schiit Modi 2 Uber
 Schiit Asgard
 HiFiMan HE 400i
 Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250ohm
 Sennheiser HD555
  
 The quality of the make of both the V5 OPamps and the Cable+ are top notch. It was clear from just inspecting both items that Burson put their time and efforts into making high quality products. The V5's are constructed very well, have a nice clean look. Although they are large in size, comparatively speaking to my old OPamps, they definitely are not obstructing anything in my case. The Cable+ is built very well all the way around. The connections are made from a high quality material, and feel like they will hold up to many years of use. The box in the middle is built of a nice solid metal. The housing protects all the internal components very well. The power port for the board is built solidly and does not seem like this will become loose over time. The rounded edges on the housing not only look nice, but in my opinion help from keeping any cables from snagging an edge on it. 
  
 My initial impression of the cable plus can be found here. I am expanding on this review.
  
 I added the Burson V5 OPamp upgrade to my Essence STX. While just using the Cable+ the sound was warm, vibrant and clear, but adding the V5 OPamp upgrade has improved on this quality even more. This combo has rivaled my Modi 2 Uber, and even surpassed my expectations for such a small upgrade. My previous set up was having a hard time pushing my DT990's, but running the upgraded OPamps along with the powered cable has been able to drive them with much more ease. I also saw a gain in my HE 400i's as I no longer have to turn the volume up on the Asgard up as much to obtain the same level I am used to listening to. I was able to dial back by about 25% compared to where I was before. 
  
  
 In music settings I tested using a wide set of genres. I chose the artists based off bands and people I have listened to for years.Some of the artists chosen were: Tech N9ne, Metallica, System of A Down, Andre Bocelli, Garth Brooks, Nighwish, Van Halen, and much more. I tested both with just the OPamp upgrade, as well as using the Cable+ replacing just RCA cables. The V5 upgrade was definitely a game changer over my old OPamps. The clarity, warmth, and all around sound quality improvement was beyond what I was expecting. The treble with the V5's became quite a bit brighter, but not to the point that the mids or lows were drown out. The mids are very precise. The individual notes of the guitar are easily discernible. The lows are more brought out more vibrant without becoming harsh or muddled. All around this set up for music has made a very vibrant, warm, and enjoyable listening experience. 
  
 I also tested this with a few games that are very sound oriented to game play. I tested with Counter Strike Global Offensive and Call of Duty Black OP's III. Both these game in multiplayer are very sound oriented. Directional sound is crucial to game play. One must be able to discern the direction of players, gunfire, grenades and the like. Adding the V5's to the Essence STX alongside the Cable+ brought a clarity into game play I have yet to come across. While just using the Cable+ made an improvement on directional sound, the V5's brought it up to a whole new level for me. In one test for directional sound I had a player run wide circles around me. I was able to hear his location so clear I was able to determine exactly where he was around me by sound alone. Playing in some of the maps there are subtle sounds that can give away a players location like dropping off an edge, running on tile or wood, reloading, or even just changing weapons. I was able to precisely locate and enemy player just by the small subtle sounds. Not only did both the V5 OPamps and Cable+ improve directional sound, but vastly improved the overall quality of in game sounds. Gun sounds such as firing and reloading became realistic. It felt as if it were happening right next to me. 
  
 All in all the V5 OPamps and Cable+ have improved sound quality for areas. Both products have a wide variety of applications. There are multiple sound cards that can utilize the V5 Opamps, and even more applications for the Cable+. Whether it be used as I did to a dedicated amp, a sound system in your house, or with your car stereo. The uses are infinite for both products. If your serious into HIFI or just wanting a simple upgrade without breaking the bank this is easily an affordable way to go.


----------



## groovyd

still waiting for my rca-rca version...


----------



## Voxata

Me too, I'm excited!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I finally got round to posting an article on the Cable+ system. You can find it here


----------



## groovyd

... and still waiting... any ideas when these should arrive?


----------



## tl13m

groovyd said:


> ... and still waiting... any ideas when these should arrive?


 
  
 Me too, did Burson provide tracking number for you? I've asking them but no reply from them


----------



## groovyd

tl13m said:


> Me too, did Burson provide tracking number for you? I've asking them but no reply from them


 

 Nothing so far... when were they supposed to ship?


----------



## Middy

Nothing here yet.....


----------



## tl13m

groovyd said:


> Nothing so far... when were they supposed to ship?


 

 Their released announcement email on Friday 25 Nov. But not sure when they actual ship


----------



## northendjazz

Received my pre-order today it was posted on 29/11/2016 from Hong Kong. I didn't get a tracking number from burson but it was sent with a traceable service. I'm in the UK, it was a nice surprise and now back to testing it.


----------



## Audio Addict

Mine tried to be delivered by FedEx today but required a signature. My wife was out so I rerouted it to hold at the FedEx Office. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Faber65

Back from the coffee break, I found it on my desk.....







And.... WOW! Nice....


----------



## Middy

I haven't even got it yet and I am already thinking what it would sound like fed off battery power...

So now Burson is now the office secret Santa... Gratz...
Is WOW the review?

Thanks for the pics

Dave


----------



## Faber65

middy said:


> I haven't even got it yet and I am already thinking what it would sound like fed off battery power...
> 
> So now Burson is now the office secret Santa... Gratz...
> Is WOW the review?
> ...




Being Italian I am emotional, or at least I must pretend to be. 
"WOW" was the only thing I could say, what else do you expect?
Jokes aside, this little stuff is something.
It seems to me that the music flows more naturally without losing details (and the Tripath 2024 of the little Trends is pretty much detailed). 
So far so good; those fellas at Burson always find the way to amaze us.


----------



## tl13m

faber65 said:


> Being Italian I am emotional, or at least I must pretend to be.
> "WOW" was the only thing I could say, what else do you expect?
> Jokes aside, this little stuff is something.
> It seems to me that the music flows more naturally without losing details (and the Tripath 2024 of the little Trends is pretty much detailed).
> So far so good; those fellas at Burson always find the way to amaze us.


 
  
 I got my cables today.
 I understand why you WOW now.
  
 I did a comparison with other $100 cable :
 - Furutech  iHP-35
 - Analysis Oval One
  

  
 My test setup:
 - Headphone: HE 560
 - SoundBlaster ZxR --> test cable --> iFi iCAN, all effects were turn off.
 - The Analysis cable was used as reference, switch between Cable + and Furutech.
 - iCan has two analog inputs ( 3.5mm and RCA) only one can active per time. Use SB control panel switch between headphone out mode (3.5mm connection) and Stereo mode (RCA connection)
 - Listen various songs, compare specific short passage (5s)
  

  
 Test result:
 - Furutech vs. Analysis: not really any different.
 - Cable + vs. Analysis: this clearly an upgrade. The sound is cleaner, more sparks on top, bass hit harder, female voice less harsh. It's also louder, around 10% more.
  
 IMO, this cable clearly best cable upgrade for me.
 - I have the iTube, the sound improvement is only the female voice less harsh, but it costly ($350) and it produce a lot of heat.
 - I have Analysis Copper, it's slightly better Oval One but cost $250.
  
  
 Extra:
 RCA version, IN and OUT mark near the cable

  
  
 A2A version use as headphone cable, tested with Oppo PM3, powered from USB port. IMO, it can be competed with headphone aftermarket cable cost >$300

Disclaimer: try it at your own risks, Burson DO NOT recommend use A2A version as headphone cable
_"Cable+ is not designed to link a power amp or head amp to the speaker or headphone.  When connected to a weak amplifier, there won't be any risk of damage, but connecting it to a more powerful amplifier may destroy the Cable+ and could even damage the headphone"_
  
 If you crazy enough to try it as headphone cable, make sure you (1) unplug the power usb from Cable + first, (2) turn down the volume, (3) connect to headphone, (4) plug power usb to Cable +, (4) slowly turn volume up.


----------



## Faber65

tl13m said:


> faber65 said:
> 
> 
> > Being Italian I am emotional, or at least I must pretend to be.
> ...




So far I tested the Cable+ on every amp that I have (see my profile if you care) and the result is always the same: more fluid and coherent music. 
Together with the iFi iPurifier 2 USB, and the SPDIF iPurifier, the Cable+ is clearly the most effective upgrade that I made to the signal transfer system in the recent times. 
I mean that you don't need to have the "golden ears" to hear the difference. 
Amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## Audio Addict

I was emailing with Burson and it came up the USB cable should be the last connection made and the first if removing.


----------



## tl13m

faber65 said:


> So far I tested the Cable+ on every amp that I have (see my profile if you care) and the result is always the same: more fluid and coherent music.
> Together with the iFi iPurifier 2 USB, and the SPDIF iPurifier, the Cable+ is clearly the most effective upgrade that I made to the signal transfer system in the recent times.
> I mean that you don't need to have the "golden ears" to hear the difference.
> Amazing, simply amazing.


 
  
 Total agree with you. I hope in future they will have Cable ++ with big V5


----------



## sixtytwo

Hello guys
I have just got my Cable+ 2 days ago nice cable.. will be updated my impression soon.


----------



## jimwallen

I just got my Cable + and, with some befuddlement, got it working. Wow, is all I can say. The increase in sound quality and clarity is big. The cymbals sizzle into a slow fadeout, and I can push the bass up and it's deep and articulate. I am not a believer in special cables for stereo, however, this little gadget does more than claimed. The hookup instructions are a little vague to me, but I got it working. It's directional in line AND that little white cable and plug thingy need to be connected from the wall to the gadget! I am a big fan of Burson and not ashamed about that! -jim


----------



## Faber65

jimwallen said:


> I just got my Cable + and, with some befuddlement, got it working. Wow, is all I can say. The increase in sound quality and clarity is big. The cymbals sizzle into a slow fadeout, and I can push the bass up and it's deep and articulate. I am not a believer in special cables for stereo, however, this little gadget does more than claimed. The hookup instructions are a little vague to me, but I got it working. It's directional in line AND that little white cable and plug thingy need to be connected from the wall to the gadget! I am a big fan of Burson and not ashamed about that! -jim




There you go!
See? I'm not the only one that "WOWs" by listening to the improvements made by the Cable+.....


----------



## tl13m

faber65 said:


> There you go!
> See? I'm not the only one that "WOWs" by listening to the improvements made by the Cable+.....


 
  
 For me would be WOW WOW 
  
 - First WOW: sound quality improvement
 - Second WOW: very good value compare to other cable brand. Other cables have very good build quality and materials (and more expensive) but sound quality improvement not much. Cable + have much better P/P ratio.


----------



## Audio Addict

Took the day off from work and installed the R2R Cable+ between the SSA Lycan with v5 and the LH Labs Infinity 2.0. For now just using the TH-X00 and really enjoying the resulting music. The Source is a Roon Remote on a laptop using the LH Labs split USB cable.


----------



## Riotstarterr

I guess not, but would there be any improvement, if I connected my headphones or active speakers with this Burson Cable+ to my Creative X7 DAC/Amp (X7 is connected via USB to my PC and via optical to my PS4)?


----------



## tl13m

riotstarterr said:


> I guess not, but would there be any improvement, if I connected my headphones or active speakers with this Burson Cable+ to my Creative X7 DAC/Amp (X7 is connected via USB to my PC and via optical to my PS4)?


 
  
 My experience, Cable + does improvement, not by subtle, you can easy spot the different: sound cleaner, more details and bass hit harder.
  
 I did test A2A with Oppo PM3 (please note that Burson do not recommend for use with headphone, you might risk damage your cable + and headphone).
 Because Cable + require to have usb power cable plugin all time, very cumbersome when use it as headphone cable. So now I use A2A version for Desktop speaker.
  

  
 Before Cable +, the speaker was connected by DIY cable (silver plated), It was used to replace cheap stock cable (lost 1 channel after a year used), with this DIY, the sound more cleaner and bass less bloat. However, the improvement can not compete with Cable +.


----------



## sixtytwo

It does improved with active speakers, but significantly or not it depends on the speakers. What I can say is that it really does to my Bose M3. 
You Find out in my listening test. In later post.


----------



## sixtytwo

Hello EVERYONE!!!

 This is what I experienced Within the first 12 hours with the Burson Cable+ (A2A) feeding from my DAP Onkyo DP-X1 (line out mode) to my 6 years old Bose M3(Japanese limited edition model of the M2 micro music monitor with added the 4 AA battery socket for portable) active speaker with a little bit of tweak by attached 4 plastic spikes on to the bottom plate of each speaker and placed them on the 5mm thick Sponge(this cost me less that 10usd but give me a much better in bass control, best tweak in my life). I normally use this setup with my Audioquest Mini-3 (3meters). When ever I working on my desk or when I am in the room, as background music. I have been added the DP-X1 in this setup around 6-7 months ago,earlier I use my macbookpro or my iPhone as the player. So this should be good with the listening test.

 Before I start I will have to talk about the musics I will be use at this listing test. The artist is "Mindy Gledhill" and the album is "Anchor". This album is may not be be the best album for reviews but it is quite good. For the record, I also have been listening to this album for hundredssss of time over and over again. Actually, it not a choice it is a must(others song is not allowed to play through any speakers, by the WIFE.) Why, you ask? It's the only album that is able to calm my 4 months old daughter. It is a phenomenon that as soon as the album is played my daughter seem to be more happy playful and always stop crying if she is. So the song must be play at all time. This album is happen to be our house background music for 4 months now. For almost 24/7(only 5-10 mins gap for changing player device)I listen to this album through all of my music system, be it from the main system(more detail in my info page), from my desktop system(as I use for this test) from my iPhone6s+, my Huawei phone, my wife iphone7, from B&O A2 and even from my the rotel at my mom office. any devices that i could. 

 So I think this Album is the best reference at the moment.


 Ok, back to the listing experience. In the first 12 hours of the burning in I sitting at the sweet spots and some time I am out to play woth my daughter. I have a good listening session for maybe 3-4 times with 2-5 songs each time. The most important fact that I have to let's you know is that I did not do the A/B test or blind test this time. There is no need for the burn in, that is what I think. The comparison is base on what I remember and should be 70-80% correct. I just cannot do all of that and play with my daughter at the same time, too much.
 First thing I noticed as soon as I connect the Cable+ is that the music is much louder than normal. I have to lover the volumes down 5-6 stops(there are around 30-35 stops in this active speaker) from the normal level I normally listen to with the Audioquest Mini-3 with the same set up. And the lower bass is kind of thicker vocal is a bit forward, But overall it sound ok not bad like changing the new speakers. 

 The second session is after 3-4 hours of burning in the I got the feeling that there are more focus from the low note like base drum that is use to be as large as 1/5 of the speaker to speaker distance when I first connected it. The scale of the bass drum is shrink in to 1/5 of the Speaker to speaker distance. Furthermore it just show the position of the bass drum clearly, slightly in to background and a little bit on to the right side. The vocals is at the position it should be a little bit bigger in size compare to the AQ Mini-3 cable and still more forward as I mentioned in the earlier sessions . Soundstage is not as good as the Mini-3 offer in wide but in depth this Cable+ is matching to the Mini-3.

 Third session at around 11-12 hours after burning the base drum seem to be really tight the scale of the base Drum is now remaining only 1/10 of the speakers placement distance and punchy much better more robust than I normally heard.(I actually having troubles with it punches power when I am going to sleep with some song still play through this Cable+)In the vocal and mid tone is round, smooth. The Vacal is still a little bit bigger in scale than the singer supposed to be but not bad. May be it's the In the upper area sound a little bit better than the Mini-3 but not that sparkles , the Mini-3 isn't neither. The sound stage is a little bit winder as wide as the mini-3 and the depth is better than the mini-3 for sure. Vacal image is positioning in the center and 10-15 cm. in front of the speaker. Drum set image is locate 15-20cm behind the speaker. There are so Much More subtle details from background tracks in the musics compared to the AQ Mini-3. And also more dynamic range than the Mini-3. 


 It's the first time I use "Active Cable". I have to say that's it is a little bit trouble finding a spare socket on my power bar to power the Cable+. But it a 1 time setup so I am ok with it. After the listening sessions. This 12 hours period of burning in. The initial setup is just nothing. I really *
*in phase sound is focus no need to close your eye to see the image. Instrument is sizing nicely almost right Vocal still too big, but I think this might be the limitations of the Speakers. Spacing is really good really big empty space between instruments and have a better placement in vertical axis but not as much as horizontal axis. The of phase track is not 160 degrees around me like what I normally hear in my Main system. It should be around 70-90 degrees(extended around 10-15 cm to the outside of both speakers). 
 What I am saying is that I wasn't expected for the huge difference in this small setup. What I can say is that in the Small system like this DAP and Active speaker there are not that much room that I think I can Improve but oh! Man there are. The deference is quite noticeable from just a Cable change. Swap to this cable is give me an experience as different as changing new source component from(itune on my)Macbook to playing music with Onkyo DP-X1 in the last 7 months. 

 So I now *So I now know where the name Cable+ came from. It's more than a cable it's another component with build in cable.* I kind of had forgotten that I was writing the expression of listening test of this same old Bose M3, 1 cable and a DAP, I shouldn't be this much of typing!!!!!! This much of typing is for big system listening test. Anyway Thanks god, Thank you And Heaps of Thanks to Burson audio.


 Next time I will be reporting the impression and comparison from my main system that I am burning in right now. It is going to be between the Cable+ R2R and my Audioquest Columbia, Cardas golden reference as soon as every thing is burning in probably. There are the RCA out of the NAD M51 and My BDP-LX-88 that I Never been used before(normally I use XLR). Also many new parts I added this time such as 2set of R2R Cable+, the Brand new Burson Conductor V2+ as preamp/headphones amp and Ess9018 DAC, PS audio power line, The Cambridge Audio CXC CD-transporter and still waiting for Nativsound Vita Music Serverlayer/streamer to arrived around the end of December. So It will take 200-300 hours. For burning in and finalize the best possible setup for each test. 

 Catch up later, next year. Thanks for reading to this point and sorry if my English is disturbed.


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

I received my samples of the HiFi+ cables from Burson a week ago. I have been listening for about 5 days now. 
  
 Packaging and build are first class. I used it initially with the supplied power supply, then switched over to the iFI
 USB 3.0. That made a very nice difference. I am also, at Burson's suggestion, explore a 5V battery supply as well.
  
 The set up I have the cables in now is:
  
 Aric Audio Unlimited tubed preamp, Simaudio 760A power amp, Bryston BDP-2 server/Bryston BDA-3 DAC, Bryston Mini T 
 speakers.  Rega Planar 3 turntable/Lehmann Audio Cube SE for vinyl.
  
 I am going to move it to my office system when I receive the Schiit Saga and Freya preamps, which are unique in that they allow you to switch between passive and active mode. I will use them in passive mode. The upstairs system has a Belles Soloist 3 preamp, an Onkyo M5000R power amp,  Magnepan MMG speakers, a Simaudio 280D DAC, a Sonore microRendu server, and a Project Debut Carbon DC/Graham Slee phono stage vinyl set up.
  
 I will use the cables with the Schiit preamps in passive mode between source and preamp.
  
 Pics and further reports to follow. Formal review will be published early next year.


----------



## groovyd

got my r2r today and hooked it between my d100 and aric audio preamp to drive my paradigm millenia one desktop system and after adjusting down the pre-amp gain and the sat volume to compensate for the cable boost it doesn't sound much different at all imho.  if anything could be more distortion but hard to say since can't a/b it easily.  doesn't sound bad just not convinced it sounds any better either.


----------



## northendjazz

My pre-order was the aux to rca I bought to run mixcloud (I use to find new music) from a tablet into my system, it works well enough so I ordered rca to rca. The second cable arrived in a few days, this cable made the biggest difference and its the impedance matching that unlocked the full potential of my 12u7 6as7g tube amp, before I had to adjust the pre amp out of my dac depending on the album and now I have switched back to fixed dac out and everything is just what I needed. More time with it and I'll give more impressions.


----------



## stephanemtl

Can I use this cable to connect hifi components, like a quality DAP (line out signal of my Fiio X7) and a quality headphone amp (Woo WA3)? Would I hear a distinct improvement in SQ? Or does this cable make a difference only with non-hifi components like cellphones and laptops?
  
 The way Burson presents their new cable seems to limit its use to phones, tablets and computers.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## tl13m

stephanemtl said:


> Can I use this cable to connect hifi components, like a quality DAP (line out signal of my Fiio X7) and a quality headphone amp (Woo WA3)? Would I hear a distinct improvement in SQ? Or does this cable make a difference only with non-hifi components like cellphones and laptops?
> 
> The way Burson presents their new cable seems to limit its use to phones, tablets and computers.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 What is your current cable use for Fiio X7 and WA3? If it is stock cheap cable, you might have a distinct improvement.
  
 What is your headphone? A fullsize (mid - high end) will spot the different easy than an iem.
  
 Cheers


----------



## tl13m

groovyd said:


> got my r2r today and hooked it between my d100 and aric audio preamp to drive my paradigm millenia one desktop system and after adjusting down the pre-amp gain and the sat volume to compensate for the cable boost it doesn't sound much different at all imho.  if anything could be more distortion but hard to say since can't a/b it easily.  doesn't sound bad just not convinced it sounds any better either.


 

 Interesting, what was your cable before cable +?


----------



## stephanemtl

tl13m said:


> What is your current cable use for Fiio X7 and WA3? If it is stock cheap cable, you might have a distinct improvement.
> 
> What is your headphone? A fullsize (mid - high end) will spot the different easy than an iem.


 
  
 I am currently using a cheap cable, and the headphones I use with this setup (Fiio X7 and Woo WA3) are my HD650.
  
 I ask this question (whether the Cable+ makes a difference with hifi components) because, as far as I can tell, Burson strictly advertises the cable+ as an upgrade for cellphones, tablets, and laptops... not quality DAPs like the Fiio X7.


----------



## groovyd

tl13m said:


> Interesting, what was your cable before cable +?


 
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZW9H4XU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## slex

Is the price tag of $99 still on? Where if so, thanks. $99 matches Fulla2 $99.


----------



## Currawong

stephanemtl said:


> Can I use this cable to connect hifi components, like a quality DAP (line out signal of my Fiio X7) and a quality headphone amp (Woo WA3)? Would I hear a distinct improvement in SQ? Or does this cable make a difference only with non-hifi components like cellphones and laptops?
> 
> The way Burson presents their new cable seems to limit its use to phones, tablets and computers.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 It is specifically intended for non-hifi components, like phones and tablets which have low-power outputs, something which will likely not be good when used as a line-level source. Hifi components will already provide enough power to send the signal down a long cable to another amp, so Burson's cable will make no useful difference.


----------



## Ultrainferno

currawong said:


> It is specifically intended for non-hifi components, like phones and tablets which have low-power outputs, something which will likely not be good when used as a line-level source. Hifi components will already provide enough power to send the signal down a long cable to another amp, so Burson's cable will make no useful difference.


 
  
 Correct. Yet at the same time, it will impact the sound because of the V5i


----------



## stephanemtl

ultrainferno said:


> Correct. Yet at the same time, it will impact the sound because of the V5i


 
  
 That means the signal is amplified twice (?): by the V5i and the headphone amplifier.


----------



## Voxata

It added a pleasant change to my chains, 'weight' was added.


----------



## Angular Mo

I would use this Cable+ for the Audio Out on my TV to my powered speakers. I got lazy and discontinued connecting and disconnecting a portable DAC to my TV's optical Toslink out. 

The Cable+ I would keep persistently dedicated to this audio chain.

anyone else using the Cable+ this way?


----------



## johnston21

angular mo said:


> I would use this Cable+ for the Audio Out on my TV to my powered speakers.
> 
> anyone else using the Cable+ this way?



Me, from my SONY 55" to my Audioengine 2's via a Soundmatters FoxLo (mini sub).

Also use it from a Chromecast Audio in to the same.


----------



## slex

Just bought Aux to RCA for LG V20's output. Anyone using the same config?


----------



## canali

johnson21 kindly suggested in look into this product as i'm seeking a desktop solution.
  
 using laptop for music that is daisy chained to a few dacs (as i'm still experimenting with sound):
 dragonfly red, chord mojo or ifi micro idsd...then one is daisychained to powered desktop speakers.
 so this 3.5 to dual rca solution looks interesting.
  
 however, would it still have a place for my micro idsd?
 i'm already using their mercury cable and ipurifer 2 from laptop.


----------



## tl13m

canali said:


> johnson21 kindly suggested in look into this product as i'm seeking a desktop solution.
> 
> using laptop for music that is daisy chained to a few dacs (as i'm still experimenting with sound):
> dragonfly red, chord mojo or ifi micro idsd...then one is daisychained to powered desktop speakers.
> ...


 
  
 idsd has RCA output and headphone output, if you use RCA output (preamp mode), make sure you turn idsd volume to max.


----------



## johnston21

Would it not be better to use a Cable+ (3.5 to 3.5) ahead of the iDSD (amplification)?


----------



## canali

johnston21 said:


> Would it not be better to use a Cable+ (3.5 to 3.5) ahead of the iDSD (amplification)?


 
 nope..can't do it that way.
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/19/38x38px-ZC-19ff24e9_iDACtop.jpeg[/img]​ iFi audio
Today at 10:13 am


  It won't work as iDSD micro 3,5 mm socket is input (AUX type), not output. 
  
 Cheers,


----------



## Voxata

The best use for this cable is on a cold home theatre setup or on ANY par sound system.


----------



## Peddler

Preamble
  
 Whilst I have been an audio enthusiast for many years now, I must admit I have never really been all that interested in using any kind of esoteric cables with my systems. I have always felt that as long as the cable has a good solid connection and is undamaged - then that will do. In fact, to be completely honest, in the past when I have tried slightly more expensive than normal cable, I can’t say I really truly noticed any difference. You could say that I’m a kind of ‘high-end cable sceptic’. 
  
 One thing I do believe is that my portable MP3 players are capable of very high quality playback - assuming the file being played is of sufficient quality. I have been into high quality audio since the early 80’s and have progressed from a nasty ‘music centre’ to a really nice analogue turntable-based system - Logik DM-101, Linn Basik LVX, Nagioka MP-11 Boron, NAD 3020 and Heybrook HB1’s - those were the days.  The system sounded great because I took care to set it up as best I could with a proper turntable shelf with ceramic discs underneath the shelf resting on  inverted spikes (cost 75 quid if memory serves), decent shelving for the electronics and proper loudspeaker stands with the spikes. My point being that back in the day you really had to work at achieving (and maintaining) that good sound. Not to mention that the turntable was completely manual in operation and you had to get off your lazy arse every 25 minutes or so to flip sides or change the record. 
  
 Now, all you have to do is press a couple of buttons and you get high quality sound - in fact very high quality sound, with none of the fuss and bother. What’s more, you can easily get access to all of your media and have pretty much unlimited and inexpensive storage for about the same price as my turntable and loudspeaker stands had cost me back in the 80’s - and that’s not adjusting for inflation.
  
 I have to admit that these days I tend to do most of my music listening through headphones - specifically the following:
  
 Ultimate Ears Triple Fi-10 iem
 1More 1001 Triple Driver iem
 1More iBFree Bluetooth iem
 V-Moda Crossfade Bluetooth Wireless
 1More MK-802 Bluetooth Wireless
 Audio Technica ATH M50X Full Sized Wired
  
 The reason why I have mentioned my old analogue system and my currently used headphones is really to show that I know what good sound sounds like. I completely understand that people have different tastes and that different genres favour different sound shapes. This is perhaps why I use so many different headphones - each have their own character and, with the exception of the bitchingly bass-driven V-Moda’s, all sound fairly flat and reasonably neutral.
  
 My current (and probably for the foreseeable future) loudspeaker based system is a Sony Micro system connected to the excellent Google Chromecast Audio and an old pair of Mission loudspeakers. As I do most of my listening now through portable players and headphones I feel that this is sufficient for my needs when I need to ‘rock out’ and annoy the neighbours. To be honest, the speakers are not ideally placed and the system tends to lack power (although more on this later). In its defence however, I feel the overall sound characteristic is reasonably neutral and flat.
  

  
  
 The Burson Audio Cable is much more than just a good quality length of cable. It’s designed to increase the output from portable players to that normally found on full-sized components. This, they claim, improves resolution, clarity, bass - well pretty much everything audio. Well…...it works. It definitely works.
  
 The cable features an active section which ‘amplifies’ the signal up - there’s no controls on the active box - just a Micro USB socket for power. The cable is reasonably unobtrusive and has enough length to effectively be hidden away. Everything about the cake screams high quality from the material used for the outer sleeve to the high quality plugs. 
  
 The improvements made to the music isn't subtle - it’s like the system has been completely upgraded. Bigger speakers, more powerful amplifier and improved signal source. There isn't just one aspect of the sound that's been changed either. Bass is deeper and more controlled, mids and vocals are clearer and the top end shimmers with detail without becoming too bright. This cable offers my loudspeaker based system the chance to produce the same resolution and detail that I normally get with my high quality headphones. Although the cable is designed to offer more volume to the sound, the truth is that even at low volume levels the improvements are still apparent.
  
 Listening to familiar music is a revelation - I know of the phrase ‘hearing things I've never heard before’ is a bit of a cliche but it's totally true with this cable. Additional depth in the sound field, solidity in positions of performers and instruments (this is usually the first thing I look for when evaluating audio equipment) and micro details come through with ease. It's almost like I have found new high quality recordings of my favorite albums. 
  
 When I was originally asked if I would be interested in reviewing Burson cable I was not overly enthusiastic about it because I've never really been interested in cables and the like because they're kinda boring and not sexy, however I'm so glad they sent it to me. This has to represent one of the most effective single solution upgrades I have ever come across in a the years I have been interested in audio. Very highly recommended indeed.


----------



## canali

peddler said:


> Preamble
> When I was originally asked if I would be interested in reviewing Burson cable I was not overly enthusiastic about it because I've never really been interested in cables and the like because they're kinda boring and not sexy, *however I'm so glad they sent it to me. *This has to represent one of the most effective single solution upgrades I have ever come across in a the years I have been interested in audio. Very highly recommended indeed.


 
  
 can you clarify, please?
 was this a free cable to do a review on?
 and if so are you able to keep it..or have to send it back?


----------



## groovyd

funny thing about the burson cable is the actual cable itself is not very good quality but the internal amp is decent.  it is a bit misleading to market this as a cable rather then an inline pre-amp.


----------



## peter123

groovyd said:


> funny thing about the burson cable is the actual cable itself is not very good quality but the internal amp is decent.  it is a bit misleading to market this as a cable rather then an inline pre-amp.




It's market as an active cable AFAIK and that's exactly what it is imo.


----------



## canali

.


----------



## groovyd

peter123 said:


> It's market as an active cable AFAIK and that's exactly what it is imo.


 

 It is indeed an active cable, in the same way my MC252 is an active cable between my D100 and my maggies  Just saying the 'cable' part of this active cable isn't really on it's own a good cable but it is the pre-amp that makes this a product  in other words if it didn't have a 'pre-amp' inside it I doubt many people would be purchasing it because of the quality of the 'cable' that connects it.


----------



## milktree

They market this cable for the creative ZXR sound card on their site, but how exactly are you supposed to use the cable with it? the ZXR has a built in headphone amp.


----------



## john57

Using the Aux inputs I believe. There is two cards plus a control.


----------



## milktree

oh, right. i forgot about that audio control module thing. so i guess the aux cable is intended to go from the 3.5mm jack on the module to the headphone jack on the card? but in order to do that, you'd need one of those 3.5 to 1/4 adapters on the aux cable because the headphone jack on the ZXR is 1/4


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

Hi guys:  I am working on a format review of the Cable+ RCA to RCA that Burson sent me for www.avrev.com.
  
 I am using in the context of DAC>Passive Preamp>Power amp. I have it between the DAC, and passive.


----------



## markbrauer

I just posted a review of the Burdon Audio Cable+ used to improve the analog output of the Chromecast Audio. Does the Cable+ turn the Chromecast into a hi-end source? Read it here
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-cable/reviews/17844
 Spoiler - I liked it a lot!


----------



## slex

markbrauer said:


> I just posted a review of the Burdon Audio Cable+ used to improve the analog output of the Chromecast Audio. Does the Cable+ turn the Chromecast into a hi-end source? Read it here
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-cable/reviews/17844
> Spoiler - I liked it a lot!



I see you have the aux to aux cable+ with rca adapter. Would it be more effective with an aux to rca cable+?


----------



## Voxata

The adapter won't change anything, I prefer RCA to RCA and to use a short adapter if needed.


----------



## markbrauer

slex said:


> I see you have the aux to aux cable+ with rca adapter. Would it be more effective with an aux to rca cable+?


 
 I mentioned that in the review, and I suspect it could make a difference, but small difference when compared to replacing the stock cable with the Cable+. But the aux-aux is what I had to work with.


----------



## Voxata

I noticed no difference, I am using a quality adapter though.


----------



## perryleros

voxata said:


> I noticed no difference, I am using a quality adapter though.


 
 Try on high volumes, I noticed I get no distortion with the cable but used to crap out without it.
  
 Here is my review on the cable
http://www.head-fi.org/t/833073/burson-cable-review


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

Here is my review pf the RCA2RCA Cable+, hot off the presses:
  
 http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-accessories/av-cables/burson-cable-active-rca-cable-review.html


----------



## Jobbing

digitalfrontend said:


> Hi guys:  I am working on a format review of the Cable+ RCA to RCA that Burson sent me for www.avrev.com.
> 
> I am using in the context of DAC>Passive Preamp>Power amp. I have it between the DAC, and passive.




Same setup here for incoming Burson Cable+. What happened? Where's the review?


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

jobbing said:


> Same setup here for incoming Burson Cable+. What happened? Where's the review?


 

 Which review? Mine is linked above.


----------



## Jobbing

digitalfrontend said:


> Which review? Mine is linked above.




The quoted comment did not include the URL to the review (only www.avrev.com and that had no search tool), stupid me I overlooked the links in the comment before that. Thanks!

[reminder to self: do not post comments on tiny screens late at night]


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

jobbing said:


> The quoted comment did not include the URL to the review (only www.avrev.com and that had no search tool), stupid me I overlooked the links in the comment before that. Thanks!
> 
> [reminder to self: do not post comments on tiny screens late at night]


 
 Not a worries at all!


----------



## cleg

So, my initial impressions video (as usual — accent warning)

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CBWgjCVkz0[/VIDEO]


----------



## DigitalFrontEnd

cleg said:


> So, my initial impressions video (as usual — accent warning)


 
 Great video. Very well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## groovyd

after upgrading my desktop system to D100 driving a pair of Maggie 20.7's via an MC252 amp and a pair of Mini Maggies via a Prologue Premium Integrated amp I decided to add the R2R inbetween the D100 and Prologue to help boost the variable line out before entering the prologue so that it could remain at half volume setting and be 'matched' in total output volume between the 20.7's and mini maggies.  this way i can volume up and down the entire system via just the D100 volume knob and get matched volume between the 20.7's and minis.  One thing I noticed with and without the R2R is without it I get much brighter sound to the mini maggies with much clearer and pronounced highs but requiring about 25% more volume gain on the Prologue.  With the R2R I can lower the Prologue volume and I lose some of the sharp highs (which is actually beneficial with the mini maggies) and gain more low bass thump.  So the R2R not only increases the gain about 25% of the line in but also shifts the spectrum down pronouncing the bass and cutting the highs.  Coincidentally this is the EQ adjustment I need to counter the naturally sharp maggies and give them a bit more low end bump.
  
 The only other difference is without the R2R there is absolutely no noise even at full Prologue volume, completely black but with the R2R I hear a slight noise floor.  Wondering if this is from the cheap USB switching power supply for the R2R?  If so I would love a decent quality linear 5v supply for it.  Doesn't need to be ridiculous, just a reasonably clean non switching supply.


----------



## snellemin

You can always use 3 AA batteries for clean power.
  
  


groovyd said:


> after upgrading my desktop system to D100 driving a pair of Maggie 20.7's via an MC252 amp and a pair of Mini Maggies via a Prologue Premium Integrated amp I decided to add the R2R inbetween the D100 and Prologue to help boost the variable line out before entering the prologue so that it could remain at half volume setting and be 'matched' in total output volume between the 20.7's and mini maggies.  this way i can volume up and down the entire system via just the D100 volume knob and get matched volume between the 20.7's and minis.  One thing I noticed with and without the R2R is without it I get much brighter sound to the mini maggies with much clearer and pronounced highs but requiring about 25% more volume gain on the Prologue.  With the R2R I can lower the Prologue volume and I lose some of the sharp highs (which is actually beneficial with the mini maggies) and gain more low bass thump.  So the R2R not only increases the gain about 25% of the line in but also shifts the spectrum down pronouncing the bass and cutting the highs.  Coincidentally this is the EQ adjustment I need to counter the naturally sharp maggies and give them a bit more low end bump.
> 
> The only other difference is without the R2R there is absolutely no noise even at full Prologue volume, completely black but with the R2R I hear a slight noise floor.  Wondering if this is from the cheap USB switching power supply for the R2R?  If so I would love a decent quality linear 5v supply for it.  Doesn't need to be ridiculous, just a reasonably clean non switching supply.


----------



## groovyd

snellemin said:


> You can always use 3 AA batteries for clean power.


 
 A real linear power supply, one that I don't have to change every hour.  Something off the shelf with the same USB connector decent quality power and small.  I would even be ok with a switching supply as long as it is well filtered.  The included supply is garbage it appears.


----------



## canthearyou

I picked up a Cable+ for double amping duties. On my PS4 Pro I use a T.B. TAC & 02 for surround and mic. I put the Cable+ between the TAC and 02 amp. It made a noticeable difference in clarity and sound. Everything sounds more lively and fun. It also seemed to lower the high noise floor I got from double amping.

All in all a great purchase for me.

FYI: DO NOT run the Cable+ from the PS4 USB. It is an extremely noisy port and caused a weird hissing/buzzing sound to come out the headphones.


----------



## cleg

And text version from me: http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-cable/reviews/17963


----------



## groovyd

ended up again removing the R2R from my setup as it was causing a power up/down popping into my ProLogue which I figured isn't good for the amp or speakers which I use connected to a smart switch that turns on/off automatically every day.  also without it between my D100 and ProLogue i get the cleaner blacks with absolutely no background noise even at full volume now.  tradeoff is cleaner highs at the expense of a slight loss (most likely true reference) of low end bump the R2R was adding.  compensate to bring back the nice bass bump using eq. now instead


----------



## Audio Addict

My A2A arrived and I use it between my tablet and powered desktop speakers. For power I am using an old 5v cellphone auxiliary battery, the smaller 5000 size. When it is fully charged, it has 4 status lights lit. After maybe 10 hours of use powering the A2A Cable+, it still shows all 4 status lights. The Cable+ does not appear to consume much battery power. 

As to the sound, the clarity / or maybe just the more ease of the sound is great. Very interesting solution to something I had never thought about.


----------



## slex

Burson selected me to test and give inputs on this cable+.

I first purchased a A2R myself and another R2R was given to me for review. Been a supporter for thier fine V5 opamps. 

The R2R cable+ was intended for my tube preamp to my poweramp. It did refine the sound quality. It was connect from my dac which also using the flagship burson V5.

I was using pure silver furukawa rca cable to connect to poweramp previously. The R2R cable+ beats it hands down. The cable+ is powered by Anker battery charger and provide a long duration around 5 days.


----------



## groovyd

slex said:


> Burson selected me to test and give inputs on this cable+.
> 
> I first purchased a A2R myself and another R2R was given to me for review. Been a supporter for thier fine V5 opamps.
> 
> ...


 

 did you notice the increased noise floor?  my r2r adds a significant noise floor between tracks on the otherwise pure black background of my McIntosh D100 -> ProLogue -> Mini Maggies chain at the mid volume setting.  without it i can turn the volume up to max with absolutely no noise.  am guessing this is due to the cheap power supply it came with (even via a furman conditioner) but could not find a reasonable decent linear usb power for it that didn't double the investment.


----------



## john57

I have the same. No increase in noise level that I can detect.


----------



## djbnh

My review of the Burson Cable+ R2R iteration is posted on AudioCircles. The Cable+ did not fare as well in my testing as others reported. YMMV.


----------



## slex

groovyd said:


> did you notice the increased noise floor?  my r2r adds a significant noise floor between tracks on the otherwise pure black background of my McIntosh D100 -> ProLogue -> Mini Maggies chain at the mid volume setting.  without it i can turn the volume up to max with absolutely no noise.  am guessing this is due to the cheap power supply it came with (even via a furman conditioner) but could not find a reasonable decent linear usb power for it that didn't double the investment.



Can you try any battery portable handphone charger and hear the outcome?


----------



## Beau Cauchemar

groovyd said:


> did you notice the increased noise floor?  my r2r adds a significant noise floor between tracks on the otherwise pure black background of my McIntosh D100 -> ProLogue -> Mini Maggies chain at the mid volume setting.  without it i can turn the volume up to max with absolutely no noise.  am guessing this is due to the cheap power supply it came with (even via a furman conditioner) but could not find a reasonable decent linear usb power for it that didn't double the investment.


 
  
 I haven't received my A2R unit yet so I can't comment on noise differences, but I ordered a iFi iPower 5V (comes with a micro USB connector and features active noise cancellation / 1uV noise floor) to power the Cable + for about $50. Not too bad for a super clean source of power that won't rely on charging.
  
 I'll be sure to leave a quick review once I get it.


----------



## groovyd

slex said:


> Can you try any battery portable handphone charger and hear the outcome?


 
 I don't have a battery to usb power source.


----------



## djbnh

_I've added my AudioCircle review, see below._
  
 I received, and agreed to, an offer from Burson Audio to test and subsequently write a review of the Burson Cable+ interconnect; the interconnect was mine for the keeping. Burson Audio is a producer of: 1) a number of headphone amps for main systems (including both headamp/preamp, and headamp/preamp/DAC combos) and portable ones (headamp/preamp/DAC); 2) amplifiers, and 3) the new Cable+ active interconnect cable in three flavors – AUX to RCA (A2R), AUX to AUX (A2A), and RCA to RCA (R2R), each priced at $149 including worldwide shipping, 30 days satisfaction refund guarantee, 2 years standard warranty (option to extend to 5 years).

 Why the Cable+? Burson explains below (https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/cable-plus-a2r/).
  
 Quote



> Since then, there is an explosion in the number of source components manufacturer by countless brands big and small. Source components include DAP, smartphone, tablet, laptop, computer soundcard, media streamer, smart TV and more. These devices have very different output designs. Furthermore, even CD Player and DAC designs now come in much greater varieties. Battery vs linear vs switching power supply, tube vs solid-state, discrete vs IC. Each of these again have very different output designs.


   

  
 Quote



> This varieties (sic) makes matching two components confusing and frustrating. Most audiophiles rely on reading countless online reviews. In another word, they rely on luck to find the perfect match. When mismatch exist, there is listening fatigue, a lack of defined bass, a digital sounding midrange with missing texture and emotion and a top end that is not crisp and sweet.
> Thus, to more easily match component impedances, the Burson Cable+ active interconnect was born. Consumers, according to Burson, should expect the following results:
> The Burson Cable+ is the world’s first active interconnection cable and we use engineering, not magical material to ensure system matching. The Cable+ does not colour the sound, but actively ensures that you are hearing 100% of your system. Regardless of their brand, circuitry design and power supply types, a perfectly matched audio system is always guaranteed. This is the freedom audiophiles have been wishing for! Once the Cable+ is in place, sonic details once lost, will be fully reproduced to create a complete experience. Play familiar – very familiar – material, and you will hear the finest details fully resolved, while the fundamentals take on a new level of life and solidity. That “harsh digital sound” replaced by a wider and more three-dimensional soundstage.


   


 I requested and received the RCA to RCA Burson+ IC cable so I could use it in my main system. The tracked item, shipped from Hong Kong, was received undamaged. Enclosed in the well padded shipping was a plastic wrapped plastic case. The case contained the interconnect and a USB cable; you attach one end of the USB cable to a narrow rectangular, oval ended box on the Burson+ IC, and the other end to either a USB battery or USB charger. Burson reports the box contains a V5i audio module buffer stage, and a low noise high voltage power supply. I had a couple 5V 1A USB batteries, so that’s what I used for testing. The cable is asymetrical in that the length from component end input to the first end of the oval box is 100 cm, and from the other oval box end to your preamp, amp, etc. is only 20 cm. Thus, the Cable+ is decidedly directional. If you choose to use the USB cable with a USB plug in charger, you may need to substitute a longer USB cable as your needs dictate.

 My musical preferences are diverse, and I'm (finally) happy enough with gear that provides a high level of listenability and engagement with the music, without draining my wallet going for the last 2-3% of audionirvana. My system is housed in a 20’ x 14’ thin-carpeted dedicated listening room that uses two separate 20A dedicated lines, one for analog and the other for the digital end. Various wall hangings and plants provide some sound treatment, though acoustical panels would be nice. My system’s items used in testing the Cable+ IC included: 

pair of Zu Omen Def speakers (Zu reports 100dB SPL @ 1W efficiency connected to the spades of a 5’ pair of Groneberg Quattro speaker cables, cable off the carpet via cork lifters, and a Shultz hook-style EVS Ground Enhancer on each of the negative speaker terminals.
Jolida JD-100 cdp, with the following: NOS JHS Yellow Label Sylvania 5751WA triple mica black plates, Herbie's Hal-O 9 tube dampers, Chris VenHaus cryoed Flavor 1 PC, Rich Shultz hook-style EVS Ground Enhancer on the ground post, all resting on a granite slab supported by Vibrapods. The Jolida has two sets of RCA outputs, one of which was currently used to output to a Grover Huffman S 1m interconnect (NOTE: this cable is out of production, superceded eventually by Huffman’s Ex+ IC cable, $200 per 1m pair).
Warpspeed V4x3 optocoupler-based passive volume control with 3-input/2-output(paralleled) stereo RCAs, powered by a 12V 7.2A SLA battery. The Warpspeed sat on Vibrapods. The Warpspeed, which is made by Allen Flores in a variety of input/output modes, was reviewed in its V8 x W1 version by Srajan Ebaen of 6Moons (http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/warpspeed/1.html). That article mentions that Mr. Flores uses of pairs of tightly matched light-emitting diodes, and light-dependent resistors whose resistance varies as the light intensity of the LED is changed, so that light provides volume changes, not physical contact. The review reports Mr. Flores says his design of the Warpspeed results in “low volume levels are more engaging…, wider range of volume settings, precise power delivery…works with a wide range of source and power amps regarding output/input impedances.” So both the Warpspeed, and the Burson+ active cable in for testing, were supposed to alleviate impedance mismatches. Hmmm. Also interestingly, Srajan in his review favorably compared the performance of the Warpspeed to Burson’s Soloist. My Warpspeed’s output was connected to my amp by a Grover Huffman S 1.5m IC.
A custom built Niteshade Audio NS-40 tubed amplifier with extra heavy duty 12V filament supply / 240 watts upgrade, a pair of closely matched NOS Motorola labeled GE 6SN7GTA tubes, a quartet of closely matched Sovtek 6L6WXT+ power tubes, tube dampers, micalex tube sockets, supplied by a cryoed Triode Wire Lab 10 Plus power cord. The NS-40 amp sits on Vibrapods.
All tube pins, IECs, and power cord prongs were treated with Walker SST. Unused RCA outputs were covered with Cardas Audio Signature Series RCA RF/EMI and dust protection caps. Before testing all ICs and RCAs were cleaned with Deoxit, then treated with ProGold. Components are housed on an Ikea Norden occasional table. See image below.
 
  
 The Jolida cdp has two sets of RCA outputs so I could use each set for a different cable, which made the A/B process a bit easier. The second set of outputs was rarely used. After using the ProGold, I first connected one end of the Cable+ to the relatively unused second set of Jolida outputs, and the other end of the Cable+ to the second input of the Warpspeed. I noted that the Cable+ RCA plug connections to my system’s RCA didn’t seem at all tight – they slipped on and off easily - especially when compared to the tight grip of the Grover Huffman RCA plugs. Also, the Cable+ wire’s diameter measured slightly over 1/8”, while the Huffman cable’s diameter was noticeably thicker at a bit over 3/8”. I connected the USB cable to one of the USB batteries and then to the Cable+. The 1m Huffman IC was connected to the first Jolida output and first Warpspeed input respectively.

  
  
 When corresponding with Burson’s representative, I asked if Burson felt its IC would benefit from burn-in. The question was supposedly forwarded to Burson’s tech side, but I didn’t receive a reply (update: got a reply on 3/28/17 after the review was written: "yes"). Still, I used the Isotek Full Sytem Enhancer track 2 on repeat for an hour to help get my system optimized and do a bit of burn-in to the Cable+ and the second Jolida output. After some casual listening, I felt the Cable+ might benefit from some extended burn-in. I thought I could try to get at least 100 hours or so of burn-in on the Cable+ as well as the second Jolida output. Mother Nature postponed some of my plans as an ill-timed Nor'easter blizzard, and resulting power / cable outage, interfered with doing the burn-in more quickly than desired. Even with the interruption, I was able to get over 120 hours of burn-in on the Cable+ / second Jolida output. A couple times I A/Bd volume levels re: Cable+ v. Huffman ICs, using Abc Apps Sound Meter, and each time the Cable+ was about 11 dB greater than with the Huffman IC at the same volume knob setting. So during actual testing I used the Sound Meter app to help match volumes for each of the cables. The Warpspeed has no remote, so I would get some exercise. Initially the level matching with the Sound Meter was a PITA but a necessary evil and one that grew much easier as I got familiar with the change in volume knob range.

 I let my system go silent for a day and concurrently recharged the USB battery and the Warpspeed’s SLA battery to make sure they were fully charged, then used the Isotek CD’s cut 2 to warm up the system: first on the Huffman IC, then on the Burson Cable+. Off Alison Krauss’ Forget About It album I cued up “Empty Hearts”, then “Stay”. Having been enthralled with the instrument that is Ms. Krauss’ voice during a number of her concerts with Union Station, as well as with Union Station’s playing, I thought the recording might provide some insight on the Cable+. The JHS Yellow Label Sylvania 5751WA triple mica black plates in the Jolida historically brought realism and airy life to most recordings, including wonderfully representing female vocals, so I thought this would be a good start. My findings with these two tracks would be consistent throughout subsequent testing. The Cable+ R2R IC was subtractive in that my system the R2R presented less space, texture, transparency, and resolution. For example, with the R2R Ms. Krauss’s voice was strained, much more one dimensional and at times quite compressed, and sometime sibilant. The Huffman IC’s presentation made Krauss’ voice more realistically embodied and texturally palpable, more positioned in space, her breathing became apparent; in a couple places the Jolida added some hotness to her voice, but it was never sibilant like with the Cable+. The R2R expressed percussion with less strike and decay, less fullness, less detail; the Huffman had noticeably better attack, decay, presence and detail. The soundstage on both cuts was always between the speakers with the R2R sometimes seeming a bit deeper than the Huffman but not consistently; the Huffman soundstage started a touch more forward, usually went as deep, and extended the soundstage well beyond the speakers, the background seemed blacker. Instruments such as Jerry Douglas’ dobro, Sam Bush’s mandolin, and Matt Rollins’ piano were much better located, detailed, and realistic sounding with the Huffman than the Cable+. From listening to other systems I know the Jolida cdp is not the last word in resolution, but it is very listenable and capable unit.

 I decided to power down my system, and swap the positions of the ICs: the Cable+ was connected to the first Jolida output and to the first Warpspeed input, the Grover Huffman was connected to the second Jolida output and to the second Warpspeed input. I again warmed up the system, an half hour of the Isotek track 2 with the Huffman cable, then an half hour with the R2R. I listened again to the tracks and there was no change in my findings. I kept this configuration for the remainder of testing.

 Peter Murphy's driving yet melodic "Cuts You Up" from his Deep album was cued up. Back and forth between the Burson and my stock IC for a while. My notes showed that the Burson+ IC offered a seemingly punchier (louder) bass that was less detailed, and the song’s violin sample, cymbals, guitar, and vocals were sibilant and lost extension, air, detail, and placement when compared to the Huffman IC; percussion seemed flatter, notes less extended with muted attack and decay. The soundstage of the Cable+ again was collapsed side to side and back to front, perhaps in part due to the detail that wasn’t coming through. The Huffman’s counterpoint presentation was preferred: Murphy’s powerful and resonant voice was more present, keyboards were more realistic - detailed and sweeping in parts, percussion expressed attack / decay, the bass not as heavy yet more realistic from opening to end, instruments more palpably located, blacker background, soundstage beyond the speakers with good depth albeit with slight forwardness. I next cued up the first track, "Deep Ocean Vast Sea," with the Burson+ R2R still similarly lagging to the Huffman in the aforementioned areas.

 I turned to Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers Mojo album for “Jefferson Jerica Blues”. My notes showed the Burson Cable+ was again reductive, Mr. Petty’s voice sounding compressed and nasal, Benmont Tench’s piano not as present nor realistic; the notes played on the vintage guitars used by on the track by Mr. Petty and the group (’64 Gibson ES-335 Sunburst, ‘59 Les Paul Sunburst, ’65 Fender Jazz Bass) were less toneful and detailed. The nod easily went to the Huffman.

 A few more tracks rounded out my notes, although I continued to listen to the IC for some time afterward with little deviation in my impressions. 

Bonnie Raitt’s Slipstream album offered “Split Decision”, but there was no split decision in denoting my preference for the Huffman IC. The Burson+ lacked depth and realism: Ms. Raitt’s electric slide sounding toneless and shrill at times, the bass presented with more weight again but sounded pushed instead of melodic, the soundstage still compressed side to side and front to back with ok positioning that became compressed when the music got busy. By contrast the Huffman made Ms. Raitt sound more natural with vocal timbres more realistic, like she was at the mike; her electric slide was tuneful and never shrill, the soundstage was wider than the speakers, had good depth, and never compressed when the music got busy. Again, the background was blacker than that of the R2R.
Tool’s Aenima album brought “Die Eire Von Satan”, the hash cookie recipe industrial-feel song with drum and guitar hammering along with the guttural German recipe recitation and crowd noise. One crazy song. That scraping, electronically distorted, creepy, clangy sound with thumped percussion is treated nicely by the Huffman IC, great tone and detail; when the crowd is present, you can pick out voices; there are “you are there” spaciousness and depth cues to the militant rally feel of the song; the strident and aggressively intense vocal reciting the recipe sounds is expressed with air and detail. Not so for the R2R, which collapses and made shallow the soundstage, absents most of the individual crowd voices, and makes the main vocal and industrial feel less malevolent.
Eric Clapton’s Old Sock album offered my last written notes, for the song “Gotta Get Over”. The Huffman IC gives a more detailed, better soundstaged and instrument located version compared to the Burson R2R. The Huffman IC lets you hear the detail in Chaka Khan’s vocals including her laugh nearer to the end of the song; infectious vocals by Clapton, the song’s great bluesy guitar and organ are palpably and gloriously present, great rhythmic bass line, and my toes were tapping. By contrast the Burson Cable+ lacked the depth and fullness of the song’s voices and instruments: again the attack and decay were less present, Clapton’s honeyed guitar playing was missing the instrument’s tone and air, the bass again weightier but less defined, Clapton’s voice was absent its depth and fullness, Chaka Chan’s voice sounding compressed at times and lacking timbre, some of the song was congested sounding, soundstage could not get outside the speakers and was shallow, and instrument and vocal placemen suffered. My toes still tapped, but the musical subtraction by the Cable+ made for a less pleasing result than the Huffman.
  
 So what to make of the Burson Cable+? In my system, it fell behind the Huffman by a noticeable margin across the board. The type of music didn’t seem to make a difference, as realism, detail, attack and decay, soundstaging, etc. all were in the win column of the Huffman IC. Was there a mismatch between the Burson Cable+ and the optocoupler-based passive volume control, something to which the Burson was supposed to averse? I don’t know. The Burson R2R will, at the same volume setting, play louder than other ICs. I can see where to some that might be important. However, whether that preference overshadows passing through more detail, presenting voices and instruments in space and more naturally, making the background blacker, giving a fuller soundstage outside the speakers and front to rear – you’ll have to be the judge. I remind readers that I did not test the other two configurations of the Burson Cable+. Also, my findings may not be representative with your system’s gear, or aligned to your specific musical preferences.


----------



## johnston21

Cable+ user here, but need some info on distinguishing the difference to the new Cable+ Pro (other than the wire colour).


----------



## peter123

The new one uses Canare cable. AFAIK it's the only difference.....


----------



## johnston21

Well, I was wanting an Aux to RCA (have the non-Pro Aux to Aux), so I ordered the Pro (at the introductory price)...


----------



## Spider fan

Also, the webpage says the pro uses the V5 while the non-pro one uses the V5i.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/cable-plus-pro/


----------



## johnston21

Beau Cauchemar said:


> I ordered a iFi iPower 5V (comes with a micro USB connector and features active noise cancellation / 1uV noise floor) to power the Cable + for about $50. Not too bad for a super clean source of power that won't rely on charging.
> 
> I'll be sure to leave a quick review once I get it.



Seems like a perfect match-up. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## Beau Cauchemar

johnston21 said:


> Seems like a perfect match-up. Looking forward to your feedback.



Please excuse the delay. I've found the iFi iPower 5V to give the Cable+ a very low-noise signal. Basically, anything less than a totally black background I can safely chalk up to the recording itself. I'll be honest that it's more of a factor of keeping every link of the chain strong and having the peace of mind knowing that I don't have to strain my attention trying to spot noise since the iFi pretty much guarantees the Cable+ with the cleanest power available. The primary and objective difference has obviously been an increase in volume which has been quite appreciated having previously required a near maxed-out volume on my HA200 to push my Q701s to an enjoyable level. (My ideal was about 5 o-clock/max before and now it's about 2 o-clock.)

With that being said, I plan on getting the new Pro version (using the special introductory price) to further ensure that I'm getting the best out of my iBasso's line-out. I don't expect anywhere near a night-and-day difference, so this is really just me chasing just a little bit more quality for more of that peace of mind. Being a fan of their discrete V5 opamp, I'm curious if their implementation of it in the Pro will offer any perceived improvements given that coloring is not a factor here.

I'll be sure to post my findings as I'll have both the regular and Pro to compare. With that being said, this has been a phenominal product for me and has really given my desktop class A amp extra headroom having brought my dap's line-out (my main at-home audio source) to desktop dac levels.


----------



## Angular Mo

How does the cable+ pro differ from the cable+?

Where can I find the pro introductory offer please?


----------



## makne

Posted a review of the Cable+ Pro yesterday 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-cable-pro.22486/


----------



## peter123

makne said:


> Posted a review of the Cable+ Pro yesterday
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-cable-pro.22486/




Great work! I should have mine up any day now as well.


----------

